# Volkswagen Lays Down the Law in Herndon



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

We’ve all seen it before, the distinctive headlights of a Ford Crown Victoria in our rear view mirror. Is it a taxi or a cop? We hope it’s just a taxi, but that’s just wishful thinking, we know we’re about to get pulled over. If you live in the Town of Herndon, you need to keep an eye out for another set of headlights – the Passat.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## anndreuw (Jan 9, 2008)

omg undercover passat is badass, i think i would get arrested for trying to race him


----------



## ChrisTaco (Sep 8, 2009)

So how much HP/TQ do said VWs put down on Stg II w/ 89 octane fuel??


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

A tuned turbo that can run on midgrade, not supreme? Sounds good to me!

Looks like those cars were actually quite tastefully modded. And they look kind of badass too. Makes the new Chargers around here look dull in comparison!


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm sorry, are there Passats in those pictures? I only see a great-looking Corrado...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

clintg60-16v said:


> I'm sorry, are there Passats in those pictures? I only see a great-looking Corrado...


I hope that they beat the kid that owns that Corrado with a billy club until his hair fell out.


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I hope that they beat the kid that owns that Corrado with a billy club until his hair fell out.


now that was funny


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I have to say, that looks pretty sick!! Nice wheels and all.


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I hope that they beat the kid that owns that Corrado with a billy club until his hair fell out.


You're sooooooo funny, Paulie.


----------



## abcdennis (Apr 12, 2009)

looks great. and pretty sweet they used a wagon.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Wow, full of stealthy win!


----------



## LashCM (Jul 1, 2010)

That passat is fire!!! I still dont want to be pulled over tho


----------



## John_H2o_cool (Mar 29, 2004)

anndreuw said:


> omg undercover passat is badass, i think i would get arrested for trying to race him


lol! 

you see this at your mirror "pushing" you:









then you thing, all right, lets do it! (pedal to the metal)

then: pwned!


----------



## Fastvolks (Apr 30, 2003)

I want to see the wagon with some push bars on that bumper! Any more pics of the sedan?


----------



## infamous20V (Dec 17, 2004)

lol VW cop cars.. they will have to raise taxes just to keep up with maintenance on those things.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

If those ever went to auction well-worn, I'd love to have a crack at the sedan...


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Can we civilians buy them when the police are done with them, like the Crown Vic Interceptors? That could be fun.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

nah,I still take this over that passat


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*?*

that looks like v.w on v.w abused....just wanted to say before this get's locked....


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

that is nice


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Actually, in California......*

Our CHP's have to keep up too!  

Actually, these are used for promotional purposes and no taxpayer money was used.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Stage II 2.0T? 

Not too long ago the Swedish police started to buy bone stock D5 Volvos to replace the older turbo petrols.. Yes, diesels that is.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

TOMPASS said:


> Can we civilians buy them when the police are done with them, like the Crown Vic Interceptors? That could be fun.


 i doubt these would go to auction..probably to some vw museum when they retire. 
but yes, you can buy police interceptors. My buddy and I flew down to Florida where a dealer specializes in buying and fixing up police crown vics/caprices and resells them. Still has the spot light and says Police Interceptor on the back :thumbup: :thumbup: fun drive back to MD haha 

edit-they had one of these wagons at waterfest. loved it :thumbup:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

So just like American car companies that fall short on their sale numbers, VW is now dumping them on the local police at a discount.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

VWRedux said:


> So just like American car companies that fall short on their sale numbers, VW is now dumping them on the local police at a discount.


 im sure these *donated* cars are sure helping sales numbers :thumbup:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Kiddie Rose said:


> im sure these *donated* cars are sure helping sales numbers :thumbup:


 In Herndon maybe.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*A business kit you say...*

I like them. VW might have something on their hands with these two cars. 

I think these packages would work well in the "civilian" world too. Of course, minus the lights and maybe the HD suspension, these cars would be awesome as a selectable package off the showroom floor. 

If VW could push the Fahrenheit GTI and Jetta, they could easily move these two cars. 

Turn these two PAssats into special editions. There is nothing too special about what was done, so just like the 337, 20thAEand Jetta GLI, these Passats are very buildable. 

Also, this could help APR get more money out of that 89 Octane 2.0t program. 

I wouldn't know what VW could call them...maybe "Midnight"" or "New Moon" or "Spec Ops". 

Kudos to VW, this time.


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

they could go to auction as soon as they forget to replace the timing belt or they can't get rid of the cel,no wait my mistake I was thinking of mk4's...


----------



## vaporbluecabrio (Dec 8, 2007)

infamous20V said:


> lol VW cop cars.. they will have to raise taxes just to keep up with maintenance on those things.


 thats just fkin hilarious


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

lOOKS LIKE NICE glare INTO TEH WINDSHIELD WHEN THE DOPEY LIGHTS ARE ON INSIDE TEH WINDSHIELD. hOW MANY LIGHTS DO THEY NEED? o, LOTS CUS TEH MFGS THAT SELL THIS STUFF WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE A CHRISTMAS TREE, AND BLIND EVERYONE AT NIGHT CUS THE led IS TOO BRIGHT AT NITE, WHY DON'T THEY HAVE A SUN SENSOR? BRIGHTER IN TEH DAY HALF AT NIGHT, THEY SUCK ON ALL COP CARS, WAY OVER LOAD ON THESE DUMB LIGHTS. iT MUST BE A PENIS THING, MORE LIGHTS MEAN i'M SPECIAL?:screwy::screwy:


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

CE said:


> lOOKS LIKE NICE glare INTO TEH WINDSHIELD WHEN THE DOPEY LIGHTS ARE ON INSIDE TEH WINDSHIELD. hOW MANY LIGHTS DO THEY NEED? o, LOTS CUS TEH MFGS THAT SELL THIS STUFF WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE A CHRISTMAS TREE, AND BLIND EVERYONE AT NIGHT CUS THE led IS TOO BRIGHT AT NITE, WHY DON'T THEY HAVE A SUN SENSOR? BRIGHTER IN TEH DAY HALF AT NIGHT, THEY SUCK ON ALL COP CARS, WAY OVER LOAD ON THESE DUMB LIGHTS. iT MUST BE A PENIS THING, MORE LIGHTS MEAN i'M SPECIAL?:screwy::screwy:


What?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

Yugoslavia! said:


> Yes, diesels that is.


 

perfect for long chase


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

John_H2o_cool said:


>


What are the pieces hanging below the two mirrors?


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> What are the pieces hanging below the two mirrors?


Those are LEDs. I just didn't turn them on for that photo.


----------



## djkdeezyVdubCC (Apr 1, 2010)

over here in jersey we got a CC that used by a field supervisor that coordinates medevacs and such and and undercover unit used by a county both look sick ill have to grab a pic


----------

